# Breakdown/recovery on mainland Europe.



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I lifted the following from a thread on the Motorhome List.

"Would like to let you all know of my experience with ADAC,having a 20 yr old hymer, 7mtrs long, that has broken down twice in 4 months, once in Street Somerset, gearbox went ,5th gear problem again and had recovery back to our home in South Wales, Fri 27th Aug ,gearbox went again this time in the South of France,ADAC had a recovery vehicle to us within 10 mins ,was recovered to a fiat dealer that stripped box at a cost of 160 euros.

Unable to fix problem ADAC arranged a hire car for the next morning for our return to Calais, on arrival in Calais all hotels were full so had a night in the car,left the car in Calais got the ferry in the morning and collected another car in Dover for the return to South Wales,all the hire costs have be paid for by ADAC and all was arranged by them.

The only down side is my Hymer will not be delivered to Newport for repair for 4-6 weeks due to the fact it has to be recovered through Germany.I cant give ADAC enough prays for there arrangements and service."

I'm very interested in the info on ADAC as we plan to use them for a trip in 2012.

I'm a bit concerned about the delay in getting the van back to the UK.

I would be interested to know if any members on here have been in the position where the vehicle was not drive able. How did you manage with your personal effects that you would not wont to leave in the van to be shipped home.

What if you are long terming or full timing?

I have some valuable and attractive items that I could not carry and feel certain that they would have "disappeared" on the recovery trip home in the van.

There are many members I know who would not feel happy about waiting four to six weeks to see their pride and joy again.

So if you have any first hand experiences it would be very helpful to read them.

Regards

Don


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

thanks for posting this Don

it is interesting to hear of peoples experiences especially as ADAC's small print (if I've understood it correctly ?) appear to have small financial limits that would never cover the repatriation of a vehicle back home from Europe 

so good to hear of an all expenses covered repatriation from Europe


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

*ADAC*

Interesting post, i too am looking at adac for breakdown cover and have also come across the the financial limit which seems to be £200 for towing if anymore then you have to make up the difference, could anyone confirm this. need to get cover quick as picking up mh next week.
cheers
ann


----------

